# Driver vs Hybrid off the tee?



## jason6r (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been playing well enough recently but the last few competition rounds have seen me in trouble off the tee - not disastrous, lost ball trouble but more the kind where your 2nd shot is then restricted and you can either bunt it onto the fairway and aim for a long pitch and a putt, or go for broke and go for the green in regulation (on a par 4) despite the less than ideal position.

Now I'm learning to take the first option and play the percentages more unless the situation I am in (e.g. matchplay) demands a more risky shot.  However, I thought I would try a different approach in my practice round on Wednesday, namely hitting my 23* hybrid off the tee as I always make great contact and can shape this both ways on demand.  

What a revelation!  I hit 9/14 fairways (not much better than my usual with the big stick) but I was never in any real trouble even when I put a poor swing on it off the tee.  Obviously, it is much more forgiving then the driver but I was surprised at how far the ball was going due to the controlled draw I was able to hit (the driver is a bit of a lottery in the shot shaping department).  Even though I had a longer shot into the green or had to lay up on the par 5s, I scored miles better due to I think:


I was in play more often than not, with a clear shot at the green
I was full of confidence and that translated to a more positive mindset over the ball on the 2nd shot
It took away many of the "hero" shots that feel awesome when they come off but get you into trouble more often than not

I ended up going round in 8 over, basically 4 shots better than my handicap without feeling like I was really trying if that makes sense?  It was however, not the most exciting round I've ever played and I'm not sure I could commit to playing like this forever as it wasn't as enjoyable as usual for all that it was effective. It has to be the key for lower scoring to ensure your next shot is as easy as it can be and I'm going to put it to the test under competition conditions on Saturday to see how it stands up under external pressure.

Anyone else tried this approach?  Did it work and did you stick to it?  Or was it not as enjoyable as it usually is and did you revert to the adrenaline rush of the driver?!


----------



## bigslice (Apr 12, 2013)

yep my hybrid goes 200 and round my course it comes in handy for positions. but I sometimes get cocky and then it turns into disaster. but it also depends, if I hitting the driver ok then I will stick with it.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 12, 2013)

It's like the old addage, "It's not how, it's how many"

If you find you score better this way, all well and good.

We have a short par 4 at my track where I'll often take a mid iron off the tee and hit a longer second shot into a green.

Works for me, so I keep doing it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2013)

jason6r said:



			I've been playing well enough recently but the last few competition rounds have seen me in trouble off the tee - not disastrous, lost ball trouble but more the kind where your 2nd shot is then restricted and you can either bunt it onto the fairway and aim for a long pitch and a putt, or go for broke and go for the green in regulation (on a par 4) despite the less than ideal position.

Now I'm learning to take the first option and play the percentages more unless the situation I am in (e.g. matchplay) demands a more risky shot.  However, I thought I would try a different approach in my practice round on Wednesday, namely hitting my 23* hybrid off the tee as I always make great contact and can shape this both ways on demand.  

What a revelation!  I hit 9/14 fairways (not much better than my usual with the big stick) but I was never in any real trouble even when I put a poor swing on it off the tee.  Obviously, it is much more forgiving then the driver but I was surprised at how far the ball was going due to the controlled draw I was able to hit (the driver is a bit of a lottery in the shot shaping department).  Even though I had a longer shot into the green or had to lay up on the par 5s, I scored miles better due to I think:


I was in play more often than not, with a clear shot at the green
I was full of confidence and that translated to a more positive mindset over the ball on the 2nd shot
It took away many of the "hero" shots that feel awesome when they come off but get you into trouble more often than not

I ended up going round in 8 over, basically 4 shots better than my handicap without feeling like I was really trying if that makes sense?  It was however, not the most exciting round I've ever played and I'm not sure I could commit to playing like this forever as it wasn't as enjoyable as usual for all that it was effective. It has to be the key for lower scoring to ensure your next shot is as easy as it can be and I'm going to put it to the test under competition conditions on Saturday to see how it stands up under external pressure.

Anyone else tried this approach?  Did it work and did you stick to it?  Or was it not as enjoyable as it usually is and did you revert to the adrenaline rush of the driver?!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely tried it - for 25 yrs I used a 3w off the tee and got down to 6.  Actually didn't bother carrying a driver as never used it.  And not clear why it's less exciting.  Booming the ball 300yds off the tee is no big deal.  Accuracy and consistency - that's the big deal.  Scratch buddy of mine often takes a hybrid off the tee for accuracy and position.  Driver is a different tool for a different job - what it's isn't is what you should use off the tee on par 4s and 5s.   Good luck getting down to Cat 1 - you'll get there with determination, practice, luck, accuracy and consistency


----------



## AyrshireGolfer (Apr 12, 2013)

bigslice said:



			yep my hybrid goes 200 and round my course it comes in handy for positions. but I sometimes get cocky and then it turns into disaster. but it also depends, if I hitting the driver ok then I will stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

I always find the hybrid off the tee good for the front 9 at Bogside.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

course management play the club off the tee that gives you the best shot next, whether that's a 7 iron hybrid or driver.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2013)

Last yr or so I have struggled off the tee. A standard comp round at the moment probably consists of hitting a couple of 3 woods a few hybrids and the rest 4 irons (or shorter) off the par 4 and 5 tees. The game was soul destroying not being able to drive it on the golf course so a case of getting the best out of what you have. That said my length is one of my big strengths so it seems wrong to not try and utilise that, especially on what should be reachable par 5s by hitting less club off the tee. Am currently working hard on e the driver/woods but in competitve golf will play the shot I think gives me the best chance possible of shooting the best score with the game I have at that time


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 12, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			course management play the club off the tee that gives you the best shot next, whether that's a 7 iron hybrid or driver.
		
Click to expand...

yep - clubs and shots for courses and holes

I use a driver most of the time at my course, but will use a wide range of clubs in competition at other venues as the conditions, holes and, to a degree, how I'm swinging, all come into play. Importantly 'holes' doesn't necessarily mean the length of the hole either!


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been just hitting three wood off the tee at my place. A nice draw with a bit of run, and I am not far behind a good driver. A bad three wood is still in the same postcode, unlike a bad driver. Also it is nice to stand on the tee with a bit of confidence, rather than total fear.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2013)

I looked at it the other way, in that I like to have 150 yards in or less, I don't like less than 80 yards due to spin control (never really hitting hard enough or over hitting a 60 degree , for me). So then I would plan my club off the tee based on total required length to get me into the 150 window, look at the traps and where the ball would be best placed to hit the middle of the green. 
Presently I am finding myself using the driver quite frequently as Ellesborough is about hitting driving targets, you can squeeze out moster drivers if you land it in the right places due to the geography. All you need is 190 -230 yards of carry and you will see drives in excess of 280 and on occasion 320, simply because the ball just runs off the downslope. Into the wind bough and its a different story, 150 yard drives as they roll back towards you  !


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember very clearly playing a 4BBB match with my uncle v my old man and his mate.  Came to the 18th, all square, and they all hit driver.  I pulled a hybrid and my dad said "Why wouldn't you hit the driver??"  I explained that I wanted to be far enough back to give myself a full shot in, as the approach is over water and I wanted to be hitting a shot I had to commit to, to reduce the chance of quitting on it and chunking it into the burn.  He shook his head and said "That's a mistake".  So I knocked a wedge in to 12 feet and holed the putt for a birdie to win the match.

You hit the shot that gives you the best chance of making a score.  That's not always the one that goes the furthest.


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 12, 2013)

All about course management ! I never use the driver on 16 or 18 on my course , cos I know my miss with the driver is where the danger is , when the fairways firm up I will hit 3 wood on another couple of holes as well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

Who ever invented Hybrids should be Knighted.


----------



## Fader (Apr 12, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			You hit the shot that gives you the best chance of making a score.  That's not always the one that goes the furthest.
		
Click to expand...

This comment nails it for me.

Similar thing happened to me last week in club stableford same guy questioned on conesctutive holes why I chose to hit a 4 iron / 2hybrid instead of my driver for those tee shots. 

1st time was on our 7th hole short dog leg par 4, hit the driver over the corner and you can drive it, I hit 4 iron just through the apex of the corner and a half gap wedge to 6 feet made birdie 3, he hit driver made the carry ended up in greenside bunker and made  a bogey 5!

2nd time on the 8th I hit hybrid up the right half the fairway, then hit a wedge to 4 feet made a birdie 3 again. He hit driver and duffed his half wedge into the water and took a double bogey.

When i explained to him whilst waiting on the 9th tee that it'd taken him 11 shots to play those 2 holes and me 6 shots due to imo the right choice off the tee, he started leaving the driver in the bag. Sadly I still on managed 35 points and lost out by a point grrr!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2013)

AyrshireGolfer said:



			I always find the hybrid off the tee good for the front 9 at Bogside.
		
Click to expand...

You would be a fool not to as Bogside is tighter than a ducks bottom.


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

On most courses the driver isn't necessary on many holes, it can get you into more trouble than a shorter club and if your confidence in it isn't great anyway then best leave alone.

A few years ago I used to take a Mizuno Fli-Hi 3 iron on most tee shots.
My confidence in my driver is better now but in a normal round I'll only use it on 7 tee shots at my course. (1st, 7th, 8th, 13th, 14th, 15th and 18th for anyone who knows the course. )


----------



## lyden (Apr 12, 2013)

Personally hitting hybrids off the tee brings bunkers in to play. When I hit driver there is probably 1 on the entire course I can't carry. I may consider it if it were the other way round. I've never really understood how people can hit 3wood but not a driver? A swing is a swing a few degrees of loft sure doesn't make that much difference.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 12, 2013)

OK I'm all for position, but a driver your confident with is a great tool, the only time I use a 3w/hybrid of the tee is when a driver could bring hazards into play


----------



## bigslice (Apr 12, 2013)

AyrshireGolfer said:



			I always find the hybrid off the tee good for the front 9 at Bogside.
		
Click to expand...

1 driver
2 driver
3 hybrid
4 hybrid
5 5 iron
6 driver
7 hybrid
8 6 iron
9 driver
10 driver
11 driver
12 driver
13 driver
14 driver
15 3 wood
16 7 iron
17 hybrid
18 3 wood


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a method that works for me. My default tee club is my 3 wood, if I need distance I move to the driver, if I need a greater degree of control. 

I also love to leave full shots but my confidence with all distances inside 120 is very high so I dont mind leaving shorter shots. My preference is actually a 3/4 PW or 9 iron as I can stop those really quick and I can also get them closer than full shots.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fader said:



			This comment nails it for me.

Similar thing happened to me last week in club stableford same guy questioned on conesctutive holes why I chose to hit a 4 iron / 2hybrid instead of my driver for those tee shots. 

1st time was on our 7th hole short dog leg par 4, hit the driver over the corner and you can drive it, I hit 4 iron just through the apex of the corner and a half gap wedge to 6 feet made birdie 3, he hit driver made the carry ended up in greenside bunker and made  a bogey 5!

2nd time on the 8th I hit hybrid up the right half the fairway, then hit a wedge to 4 feet made a birdie 3 again. He hit driver and duffed his half wedge into the water and took a double bogey.

*When i explained to him whilst waiting on the 9th tee that it'd taken him 11 shots to play those 2 holes and me 6 shots due to imo the right choice off the tee, he started leaving the driver in the bag*. Sadly I still on managed 35 points and lost out by a point grrr!
		
Click to expand...


Surprised the "rules is rules" guys haven't been here demanding your disqualification!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hitting a hybrid or fairway off the tee is fine, but;

A few of the par fours at my place are not reachable in two unless a driver is used off the tee. Well, may be two career best 4w, but then that's a high risk strategy.
If I only hit my 4w off the tee, then there are probably 5 holes where bogey is the most likely score. This leaves me with 4 shots for the other 13 holes, two of which are 200+ par 3s. I might be able to shoot my handicap, but it is unlikely to ever come down using this strategy.
If I hit a 23 degree hybrid instead of the 4w, then the rest of my game is going to have to be red hot, as I'm going to be hitting some very long second shots. It would put too much pressure on my short game.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2013)

Some of you guys take this too seriously.
Whatever happened to playing golf for fun?
Get the big stick out and give it a rip, that's what it's there for.
And if you can't hit it straight, practice
What's the worst that can happen.....0.1


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Some of you guys take this too seriously.
Whatever happened to playing golf for fun?
Get the big stick out and give it a rip, that's what it's there for.
And if you can't hit it straight, practice
What's the worst that can happen.....0.1
		
Click to expand...


Bit of a strange one Bob... how is it less fun taking the correct club for the hole or conditions? I love to rip the driver as much as the next person but I am not going to let it become a risk club by taking it just for fun.

Take it seriously.... ye we do, its a golf forum, your always going to get a pretty polarised set of thinking, we are the geeks of the golf world but I am pretty sure fun for us is thinking, talking, lying about it...


----------



## Diamond (May 23, 2020)

Only got my handicap a week before lockdown so learning the intricacies of course management. With the recent weather I am finding I am hitting the ball 20 yards plus further with every club (30 to 50 with driver).  

Holes where I could get away with the driver, as it was plugging, are now at risk of hazards/losing the ball/poor lie.

I also tend to slice most drives whilst the hybrid (when not shanked off the tee) is straight.  The tee I use with the driver are pink and for 7iron down to wedge for par 3s I use blue.  With the hybrid in my head I am thinking even lower so use a red tee which Looks like a good lie on the fairway.  Now the winter mats are gone I am realising how important the lie is and being on the fairway.

Having never played a club comp before when they eventually start up I think I will be playing more irons/hybrid off the tee, especially with a 28 handicap.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Only got my handicap a week before lockdown so learning the intricacies of course management. With the recent weather I am finding I am hitting the ball 20 yards plus further with every club (30 to 50 with driver). 

Holes where I could get away with the driver, as it was plugging, are now at risk of hazards/losing the ball/poor lie.

I also tend to slice most drives whilst the hybrid (when not shanked off the tee) is straight.  The tee I use with the driver are pink and for 7iron down to wedge for par 3s I use blue.  With the hybrid in my head I am thinking even lower so use a red tee which Looks like a good lie on the fairway.  Now the winter mats are gone I am realising how important the lie is and being on the fairway.

Having never played a club comp before when they eventually start up I think I will be playing more irons/hybrid off the tee, especially with a 28 handicap.
		
Click to expand...

This needs a Yoda type response about learning 😁. Course management is so important, the sooner you work out biggest is not always best, as you have, the better 👍


----------



## Diamond (May 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This needs a Yoda type response about learning 😁. Course management is so important, the sooner you work out biggest is not always best, as you have, the better 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I tell the wife, nowt wrong with average length off the tee.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 23, 2020)

I've not taken the driver out the bag for the last 4 or 5 rounds, been hitting my 4 or 5 hybrid instead. My scoring has been a lot better simply because the hybrid tends to go straight. A bad drive at our place invariably means you are in the trees, if you are lucky enough to find it.

I'm actually just hitting it off the ground rather than teeing it up. I probably should do that, but at the moment I don't want to change something which is working well.


----------



## Siolag (May 23, 2020)

I use a 2 iron off the tee. Not found a hybrid that works and my wood is inconsistent. I do want to get better at the driver, but that’ll be something I’ll keep working on for a while. I killed some scorecards with 3 and sometimes 5 off the tee last year and If we play any comps this year, I’ll be looking to avoid that.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2020)

There’s a few tees that I drop down from my driver to my strong 3w or even 4w, as the risk is too great and will cost me the hold of a safe par. 

course management took me a while to come to terms with, but it’s key to scoring lower and getting your handicap down.


----------



## Sats (May 23, 2020)

I think using the hybrid is fine (as with any other club) off the tee if the situation deems it necessary. But,  and this is only my opinion: I don't want to just score well (I do want to score well btw,) but I want to get better at golf.  Having lessons, practicing and getting fitted will help it helped me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2020)

pbrown7582 said:



			course management play the club off the tee that gives you the best shot next, whether that's a 7 iron hybrid or driver.
		
Click to expand...

This, I think a bogey is much better than a treble any day of the week.

If you are happy shooting mid 80s then you don’t need a driver bar a few open holes. I much prefer a 4 iron off the tee and a few irons up to the green.


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			I much prefer a 4 iron off the tee and a few irons up to the green.
		
Click to expand...

Not the best route if you're looking for birdies


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Not the best route if you're looking for birdies
		
Click to expand...

What are those?


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2020)

bugger that get the driver out


----------



## rudebhoy (May 23, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Not the best route if you're looking for birdies
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday on our 372 yard 18th, I hit 4H 4H and was 5 feet from the flag. 45 mph wind behind me may have helped

unfortunately I missed the birdie putt


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2020)

You only hit a 4H 186yds downwind?
Hang your head in shame.
Forum distances, 372yds should be two 8 irons


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Yesterday on our 372 yard 18th, I hit 4H 4H and was 5 feet from the flag. *45 mph wind* behind me may have helped

unfortunately I missed the birdie putt 

Click to expand...

i wouldn't be posting that on here, when i posted i'd played in the same last year was called a liar and on crack by a few of the trolls


----------



## rudebhoy (May 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't be posting that on here, when i posted i'd played in the same last year was called a liar and on crack by a few of the trolls

Click to expand...

funnily enough, that is what happened yesterday, i had to post a screenshot of the weather forecast in my defence


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			funnily enough, that is what happened yesterday, i had to post a screenshot of the weather forecast in my defence

Click to expand...

I'll confirm how daft it was 👍. Equally strong today.

I cancelled for today, pointless trying to play in this.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 23, 2020)

pbrown7582 said:



			course management play the club off the tee that gives you the best shot next, whether that's a 7 iron hybrid or driver.
		
Click to expand...

This is the best advice imho. 👍


----------



## jim8flog (May 23, 2020)

It is often about the course and your own ability. When I was much younger there were no woods in the bag and all tee shots were taken with a 1 iron mainly because I used to hit 220 to 240 with it and that is all that is needed where I play.

These days the driver gets used a lot more simply because a modern driver is far easier to hit than a a long iron it still does not get used on the shorter par 4s most days.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 23, 2020)

I'm feeling more and more like a former player these days, but for as long as I can remember, I had to see wide open spaces to hit driver.

If I knew that I wasn't trying to steer my shot to keep it in play and could just take a relaxed shot with near impunity, chances of a mishit with driver were greatly reduced.

If I had the least bit of trepidation as to the size of the landing area vis a vis my likely shot distribution with driver, I'd go to an alternate club without so much as a second thought.

This was generally a useful policy.


----------



## Diamond (May 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I've not taken the driver out the bag for the last 4 or 5 rounds, been hitting my 4 or 5 hybrid instead. My scoring has been a lot better simply because the hybrid tends to go straight. A bad drive at our place invariably means you are in the trees, if you are lucky enough to find it.

I'm actually just hitting it off the ground rather than teeing it up. I probably should do that, but at the moment I don't want to change something which is working well.
		
Click to expand...

My mate said I should do that as my Rogue 4 Hybrid is consistent off the fairway. I am putting a red tee down and you are spot on straight, position A and good lie.


----------



## Hackers76 (May 23, 2020)

Love my hybrids off the tee, I tend to use it off the tee for any par 4’s less than 350 yards. Anything longer will be driver as long as it suits my shape and eye


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2020)

Where does it show on the card what you used? Get it round as best you can on the day. If you aren't getting it off the tee well, drop down. If you are in play but can't hit the irons (me today) use the strokes and get it into a position where you can pitch on simply and two putt for bogey (net par on most holes for me). I think course management is important but so is understanding what you have on the day and use what you have or don't have efficiently


----------

